# Shelby 26” Rear Carrier



## blasterracing (Dec 29, 2021)

Deal Or No Deal:
      Girls 26” Shelby rear carrier. 

PayPal Friends And Family, check, or money order accepted as payment.

$15 Shipping

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## Metalbender (Dec 30, 2021)

$20


----------



## blasterracing (Dec 30, 2021)

No Deal


----------

